# MegaCli IBM MR10i



## gpeskens (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey,

I'm trying to get an MR10I running as a jbod controller. Unfortunately it seems to only accept certified disks:
running "MegaCli -AdpAllinfo -a0"
shows "Un-Certified Hard Disk Drives: Block" 

Does anybody here know how to toggle this setting ?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

gpeskens said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm trying to get an MR10I running as a jbod controller. Unfortunately it seems to only accept certified disks:
> running "MegaCli -AdpAllinfo -a0"
> shows "Un-Certified Hard Disk Drives: Block"
> ...


Can you create the units using the controller BIOS? In my (somewhat outdated) experience, the sysutils/megacli port has been rather out-of-date (and thus, out-of-sync) with the later controller firmware.


----------



## gpeskens (Oct 3, 2012)

hey thx for the reply 

I tried to do that, unfortunately the "webbios" part does not work, if I try to choose that my PC just skips ahead and starts booting free (iirc I read somewhere it whas uefi based, so it might need a folder on a bootable drive somewheren, will try that next)
The bios cli does work, however as well as in free the command (-PDList a0) to list connected physical disks results in 0 disks.

It might be as well that I'm doing something very stupid along the way, I'm new to sas or even raid cards for that matter, my expectations where to "compile kernel with mfi driver, halt, install card, boot, connect drive to card, configure as jbod, repeat"  (all my drives contain data and need to just be in jbod config on the card)

Maybe somewhere along the lines I'm missing a step


----------



## gpeskens (Oct 3, 2012)

well a small update, no luck so far.

I'm still unable to change the setting from blocking un-certified disks to allowing them.

There is a utility supposedly capable of doing this, unfortunately the 356kb version floating around the net does not seem to able to flash my chip (correctly exits with 0x00 but no changes are made)
The 455kb one I found here ftp://ftp.chinasupermicro.com/Driver/SAS/LSI/1078/Firmware/0452/H8IR/\/MegaOem.exe is able to make changes but does not recognize the Un-Certified strings (allowUnCertifiedHDDs

I guess there are four options for me:
-decode the routines used by megaoem and rewrite them for my use (my C foo is very low, this seems impropable)
-find a version of MegaOEM that is capable of doing the stuff I need
-flash the controller with another SBR (unfortunately google holds 0 results for a SBR that matches my 8708e/1708 chipset)
-buy a new controller 


Anybody here able to help me with option 2 or 3 ?


----------

